# Visitor in Orange County - where to ride



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm here for a few days (business travel) and have my road bike. I'm in Cypress (Katella and Valley View basically).

I'm assuming the best area is going to be to my southwest (getting myself to the Seal Beach/Huntington Beach area and following the coast). I probably have time to squeeze in a 20-40-ish mile route depending on how early I can wake up.

Any local suggestions? Best roads to get there from my general area? Places/roads to avoid, etc?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

rmp said:


> I'm here for a few days (business travel) and have my road bike. I'm in Cypress (Katella and Valley View basically).
> 
> I'm assuming the best area is going to be to my southwest (getting myself to the Seal Beach/Huntington Beach area and following the coast). I probably have time to squeeze in a 20-40-ish mile route depending on how early I can wake up.
> 
> ...


Yep, turn left when you get to PCH and head south through Huntington Beach and then Newport Beach. South of Newport there are some rollers which will take you into Laguna Beach. If you want a little climbing, turn left up Newport Coast Rd prior to reaching Laguna and you'll get a nice 1.5 mile 6%ish climb. There and back should do it for you. My only caution, and I doubt this will be a big factor since it sounds like you're riding in the morning, but the winds can kick up a bit as the day wears on. Problem is, you won't notice until you turn for home and realize you're going to fight a headwind all the way back. Enjoy.


----------

